# Canon Rebel t5i Shutter not working



## padomaro (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello,
While I am using this camera from long back .
Today I faced a problem. Please help me in this regard
When viewfinder mode , shutter button is not working and photo is not clicked. But in live view mode it is working. Please let me know the problem and solution


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2020)

It sounds like your shutter has failed. Live view can work without a shutter depending on settings. Its usually not worth the cost to repair a older camera, so your best bet is to buy a replacement.


----------

